# NYU Dramatic Writing 2020



## Memz (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey!

Who is applying this year? And what are you applying with - play, screenplay or TV-pilots? One week to go and I'm still in re-write and editing mode, I figured I'd start this thread to distract/procrastinate a little!


----------



## fehab77 (Nov 30, 2019)

Sent them a screenplay. It's 89.5 pages instead of 90, so hopefully they'll allow it.


----------



## SS66666 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm applying for the first time, sending in two pilot scripts. Finished them a while ago but just been polishing and editing. I really like how NYU has a multi medium curriculum with tv/movies/stage. So you get to dabble in everything


----------



## Memz (Dec 4, 2019)

Good luck to you both! I am sure they're completely fine with 89.5 pages. I really like their multi medium approach as well.. Submitted a feature screenplay.

Feels so strange to have worked so hard on all these applications and now suddenly not having anything to do with my time but wait! Countdown beings..


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

Please list your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. Please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 









						NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing
					

The Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing trains students in the three mediums of dramatic writing: theater, film and television.



					www.filmschool.org
				




You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni  
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 24, 2020)

Has anyone heard back? Do you suppose they'll be sending out interview requests this week?


----------



## Memz (Feb 24, 2020)

I haven't. Historically they have been sending them out around last week of February, so do believe this week might be the one...


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 24, 2020)

And it looks like the interview requests roll over a couple weeks based on last year's data. That makes me more nervous that knowing it comes out all at once.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey, have any of you gotten an update? I got a email this morning about a Financial Aid form that opened up and was advised to fill out. I know it has no affect on decisions but was just wondering if anyone has gotten anything similar? Seems weird that they would ask right NOW as opposed to earlier in the process, you know? Or have any of you done the same?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 25, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Hey, have any of you gotten an update? I got a email this morning about a Financial Aid form that opened up and was advised to fill out. I know it has no affect on decisions but was just wondering if anyone has gotten anything similar? Seems weird that they would ask right NOW as opposed to earlier in the process, you know? Or have any of you done the same?


I know I received an email reminding me to fill out a financial aid form that is optional on your application. The deadline for it was February 15th though.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 25, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I know I received an email reminding me to fill out a financial aid form that is optional on your application. The deadline for it was February 15th though.



See, that's weird about it, haha. I knew about that deadline too, so I don't know why they sent me the email and asked me to do it today.. haha we'll see


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 25, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> I knew about that deadline too, so I don't know why they sent me the email and asked me to do it today.. haha



Maybe it’s a very soft deadline? Lol.


----------



## tvwriter11 (Feb 25, 2020)

I also just got the financial aid form reminder email yesterday. Wouldn't read much into it. Good luck to everyone, seems like we'll hear re: interviews either this week or next based off previous year timelines.


----------



## Memz (Feb 26, 2020)

Man I really hope it's not next week. I am so useless at my work right now, just completely pre-occupied with these applications.

Give me answers damn it.


----------



## Memz (Feb 26, 2020)

Just got the email to schedule an interview! Yay!


----------



## ams2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

Memz said:


> Just got the email to schedule an interview! Yay!


Congrats! Curious as to what you submitted for your sample and if it showed up on the application portal.


----------



## Memz (Feb 26, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> Congrats! Curious as to what you submitted for your sample and if it showed up on the application portal.



Thank you! I submitted a feature screenplay. It's only listed as 'portfolio' on the application portal. Does it say something different for you?


----------



## ams2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

Memz said:


> Thank you! I submitted a feature screenplay. It's only listed as 'portfolio' on the application portal. Does it say something different for you?


It says portfolio for me too! Sorry I mean if it lists the invite for an interview request on the application portal. For another school of mine, it updated on the portal before I received an email, so I was just curious.


----------



## Memz (Feb 26, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> It says portfolio for me too! Sorry I mean if it lists the invite for an interview request on the application portal. For another school of mine, it updated on the portal before I received an email, so I was just curious.



Oh, haha, sorry. Mmm, no, I can't see any notification on there..


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 26, 2020)

Memz said:


> Just got the email to schedule an interview! Yay!


May I ask what date they scheduled you for?
I wonder what their interview and decision timeline looks like. It never seems too consistent from past data.


----------



## Memz (Feb 26, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> May I ask what date they scheduled you for?
> I wonder what their interview and decision timeline looks like. It never seems too consistent from past data.



3rd of March. Yeah, their process is definitely a bit harder to get a sense of than with other schools. I didn't get an automated message though, someone emailed me asking to set up a time, i.e. they seem to be doing this manually, and thus probably working off a list. 

I hope my message didn't induce anxiety for anyone still waiting (its certainly happened to me in the past). I am sure more emails will come out in the following days!


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 26, 2020)

Also just got an interview request!! Hoping you guys get one soon too!


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 27, 2020)

Hey, so i just had my interview with Professor Dhawan. I had some issues connecting through Facetime at first and we had to push it back an hour as she had another interview (sent me into a spiral of overthinking lol). But when we finally got to talk, she was super nice! A really casual conversation, we just talked about what I was doing currently, what I was working on, where i grew up, general questions, etc. And then I asked her some questions of mine. 

I did ask when she thought decisions might come out, and she said 4-5 WEEKS or early april  ... That feels like such along time to me, haha. But overall, it was a really nice chat!


----------



## Memz (Feb 27, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Hey, so i just had my interview with Professor Dhawan. I had some issues connecting through Facetime at first and we had to push it back an hour as she had another interview (sent me into a spiral of overthinking lol). But when we finally got to talk, she was super nice! A really casual conversation, we just talked about what I was doing currently, what I was working on, where i grew up, general questions, etc. And then I asked her some questions of mine.
> 
> I did ask when she thought decisions might come out, and she said 4-5 WEEKS or early april  ... That feels like such along time to me, haha. But overall, it was a really nice chat!



Good to hear it went well! Did she ask you any questions at all with regards to what you submitted? How long did you guys talk?

Will provide an update after my interview next week!


----------



## ams2020 (Feb 27, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Hey, so i just had my interview with Professor Dhawan. I had some issues connecting through Facetime at first and we had to push it back an hour as she had another interview (sent me into a spiral of overthinking lol). But when we finally got to talk, she was super nice! A really casual conversation, we just talked about what I was doing currently, what I was working on, where i grew up, general questions, etc. And then I asked her some questions of mine.
> 
> I did ask when she thought decisions might come out, and she said 4-5 WEEKS or early april  ... That feels like such along time to me, haha. But overall, it was a really nice chat!


Did you submit a feature? Congrats!!


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 27, 2020)

Does anyone know if interview requests or rolling, or is it all at once?


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 27, 2020)

Memz said:


> Good to hear it went well! Did she ask you any questions at all with regards to what you submitted? How long did you guys talk?
> 
> Will provide an update after my interview next week!



I didn't ask directly if she read my sample but i kind of tied it into a story from my childhood (forgot to mention that she asked about a story from my childhood) , to which she said that she actually didn't read through it but instead "had read reviews from those who have"? So I'm guessing they just passed on notes to her, but she was familiar with the general premise. 

And we talked for around 20 minutes.

Hope yours goes well!


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 27, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> Did you submit a feature? Congrats!!



Thank you! and yes I submitted a feature.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 27, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Does anyone know if interview requests or rolling, or is it all at once?



I'm not sure about more coming out, but I do know from an email that they plan to have them all done by March 4th.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 27, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> I'm not sure about more coming out, but I do know from an email that they plan to have them all done by March 4th.



thanks!


----------



## Memz (Feb 27, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> I'm not sure about more coming out, but I do know from an email that they plan to have them all done by March 4th.



Wow that's a short window! Considering we heard this week. How many can they interview in that time span? Although they seem to be dividing applicants up between them, and doing it all by phone calls..




Maurizio L. said:


> I didn't ask directly if she read my sample but i kind of tied it into a story from my childhood (forgot to mention that she asked about a story from my childhood) , to which she said that she actually didn't read through it but instead "had read reviews from those who have"? So I'm guessing they just passed on notes to her, but she was familiar with the general premise.
> 
> And we talked for around 20 minutes.
> 
> Hope yours goes well!




Right, I heard they use readers for the applications who then pass on their recommendations. Makes sense I guess, considering page count. Thanks, looking forward to it!


----------



## ams2020 (Feb 28, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> I'm not sure about more coming out, but I do know from an email that they plan to have them all done by March 4th.


All of the requests sent out by March 4th or all of the interviews completed by March 4th? That seems crazy that it's that short of a window given that the data shows interview requests historically being sent out until March 3rd. May I ask what was the phrasing of the email? Maybe they changed it this year and sent interview requests all at once?


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 28, 2020)

Here's the short sentence that was in my initial email.

It seems super short to me, too. Also considering that they contacted me on Wednesday and only gave me the option of interviewing either Thursday (yesterday) or Friday (today), which seemed weird as I know Memz has an interview next week... It's definitely confusing, haha.


----------



## Memz (Feb 28, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> View attachment 1623
> Here's the short sentence that was in my initial email.
> 
> It seems super short to me, too. Also considering that they contacted me on Wednesday and only gave me the option of interviewing either Thursday (yesterday) or Friday (today), which seemed weird as I know Memz has an interview next week... It's definitely confusing, haha.



Going through past applications though, it does seem like all interviews are conducted within like 5-6 business days. In terms of the spots being offered, I guess its all tailored to the schedule of the person interviewing you. I am interviewing with someone else (Terry Curtis Fox) so assuming he had no available times this week?

Ah, to be a fly on the wall in one of these admission offices. Their processes have become the stuff of legend.


----------



## tvwriter11 (Feb 28, 2020)

I submitted a tv pilot and had my interview today with Robin Epstein. She is the sitcom teacher and was really friendly and sharp. I got the email to interview on Wednesday evening so the turn around is definitely tight. I also heard that decisions could take up to a month to come out...

Good luck to everyone


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 29, 2020)

Interview requests are INDEED rolling. I just got the request this morning!

My interview will be on the 3rd of March, so perhaps they are trying to finish interviews by March 4th. So if anyone has anymore interview questions or tips they'd like to post, I would greatly appreciate it! Otherwise, I'm going to stalk the past threads for interview questions. I also submitted a feature if anyone needed that info. 

Last year, admissions said the same thing about decisions taking a LONG while to come out, but they sent acceptances mid-March. And looking at all acceptance notification dates, they historically come out in mid-March. Waitlists come later. Denials come even later. So maybe they mean that they'll finish in a month?


----------



## itsallhappening (Feb 29, 2020)

after much lurking I finally made an account - hello all! I just got an interview request as well, though i thought it a little odd that it came with a specific date and time instead of options? in any case... excited to be one step closer to finding out what's going on. the waiting is killing me!


----------



## ams2020 (Feb 29, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> after much lurking I finally made an account - hello all! I just got an interview request as well, though i thought it a little odd that it came with a specific date and time instead of options? in any case... excited to be one step closer to finding out what's going on. the waiting is killing me!


They didn’t give you options? So interesting. I keep checking my email hoping I get one. I submitted a drama pilot so wishful thinking they haven’t schedule those yet? Who knows!


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 2, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> They didn’t give you options? So interesting. I keep checking my email hoping I get one. I submitted a drama pilot so wishful thinking they haven’t schedule those yet? Who knows!



nope, I got a specific date and time. A little odd but I’ll take what I can get?! haha

it’s today - fingers crossed!


----------



## Memz (Mar 2, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> nope, I got a specific date and time. A little odd but I’ll take what I can get?! haha
> 
> it’s today - fingers crossed!



Good luck! Who are you interviewing with?


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 2, 2020)

Memz said:


> Good luck! Who are you interviewing with?


I’m speaking with Joe Vinciguerra. Eek! So nervous. Doesn’t help that I’m currently at work and need to run home to do the interview in a bit


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 2, 2020)

Would it be safe to assume that if I didn't get an interview request by now that I am out? I'd rather just know either way so I can stop obsessing about it. I know in the past people have received requests this week, but since they are apparently trying to finish the interviews by the 4th I don't know. I need a taste of reality.


----------



## Memz (Mar 2, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> Would it be safe to assume that if I didn't get an interview request by now that I am out? I'd rather just know either way so I can stop obsessing about it. I know in the past people have received requests this week, but since they are apparently trying to finish the interviews by the 4th I don't know. I need a taste of reality.



 I realise the uncertainty is torture, but honestly, it aint over till the fat lady sings and all that. You might still get an invite! Maybe you could call the admissions office and ask? Nothing to lose from doing that.


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 2, 2020)

Memz said:


> I realise the uncertainty is torture, but honestly, it aint over till the fat lady sings and all that. You might still get an invite! Maybe you could call the admissions office and ask? Nothing to lose from doing that.


I called but I think it was a student who was working and he had no idea. He seemed to be really stressed out, so I didn't want to pester him.


----------



## brdmllr (Mar 2, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I called but I think it was a student who was working and he had no idea. He seemed to be really stressed out, so I didn't want to pester him.


For what it's worth, I just got the email for an interview at noon today so don't count yourself out yet. I figured it was over as well, but who knows? Good luck!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 2, 2020)

brdmllr said:


> For what it's worth, I just got the email for an interview at noon today so don't count yourself out yet. I figured it was over as well, but who knows? Good luck!



congrats! When is it scheduled for?


----------



## brdmllr (Mar 2, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> congrats! When is it scheduled for?


Thank you! It's an incredible honor considering the program, but we're all here knowing that.

I'm waiting on confirmation, but all the times made available were for this week.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 2, 2020)

brdmllr said:


> Thank you! It's an incredible honor considering the program, but we're all here knowing that.
> 
> I'm waiting on confirmation, but all the times made available were for this week.



for sure! I’m trying to figure out if it’s true that they finish doing interviews on March 4, or if there’s still a chance for getting an interview later.


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 2, 2020)

Same - got an interview notification today. They're still sending them out... I submitted a TV pilot.


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 2, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> Would it be safe to assume that if I didn't get an interview request by now that I am out? I'd rather just know either way so I can stop obsessing about it. I know in the past people have received requests this week, but since they are apparently trying to finish the interviews by the 4th I don't know. I need a taste of reality.



Nope! Certainly not out. I was given a choice of dates and I've asked for Thurs (will see if I actually get that date lol).


----------



## brdmllr (Mar 2, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> Same - got an interview notification today. They're still sending them out... I submitted a TV pilot.


I submitted a pilot as well. Maybe that's the divide here? It's all speculation, but it seems like interviews are still definitely going out.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 2, 2020)

For those of you who have already interviewed, what kind of questions did they ask you? 

@itsallhappening How was your interview with Joe? It went well I hope!

As soon as mine is done tomorrow morning, I will let you all know what I was asked and how it went. I always find it helpful when someone details these sorts of things. Takes the edge off of the interview a bit.


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 2, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> Same - got an interview notification today. They're still sending them out... I submitted a TV pilot.


I submitted a drama pilot too! Congrats! Hope your interview goes well.


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 2, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> Nope! Certainly not out. I was given a choice of dates and I've asked for Thurs (will see if I actually get that date lol).


I guess I just need to be patient and not jump to conclusions. I’m going to nyc for another interview tomorrow so it would be nice to get that news while I’m there. Fingers crossed. Congrats


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 2, 2020)

Oh darn I submitted a feature 😢


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 2, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> For those of you who have already interviewed, what kind of questions did they ask you?
> 
> @itsallhappening How was your interview with Joe? It went well I hope!
> 
> As soon as mine is done tomorrow morning, I will let you all know what I was asked and how it went. I always find it helpful when someone details these sorts of things. Takes the edge off of the interview a bit.



It went really well, thank you for asking! It was kind of a blur, but he asked me about the feature I submitted, and why I had chosen it, as well as talking about what kind of writer I see myself being (genre-wise). We talked about moving to NY (since I'm on the other coast) and what the program entails, as well as what you leave with once you're done. We'll see! I keep thinking about how much more I wanted to say after the fact, haha.


----------



## Memz (Mar 3, 2020)

Interviewing in about an hour. Very excited!

Will update on how it went afterwards.


----------



## Memz (Mar 3, 2020)

Just finished my interview. Terry was very nice. He asked me about the shows and films that inspire me, what I see myself writing in the future and some specific questions about my screenplay as well as personal statement. A good chunk was devoted to my questions and him talking about the program in general.

I honestly have no idea how it went. With other interviews I've had, I've gotten a lot more feedback on my writing. Oh well, will just have to wait and see!

Good luck to those still waiting to interview!


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 3, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> Same - got an interview notification today. They're still sending them out... I submitted a TV pilot.


what time did you get your request and was it a personal email addressed to you or automated?


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 3, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> what time did you get your request and was it a personal email addressed to you or automated?





ams2020 said:


> what time did you get your request and was it a personal email addressed to you or automated?



Have messaged you x


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 3, 2020)

I had my interview with Joe this morning. It was fun! These interviews are supposed to be short I think, but I had so much fun chatting with him and we ended up going way over the 20 minute limit. 

They are very familiar with your submitted work and I truly feel like they look for potential writing talent. My first couple of questions were in concern to my work--oddly enough about comedy. I was totally thrown off by that because I don't see myself as a comedy writer. So, if there's anything that I took away from this experience, it's that I should try my hand at comedy writing! Who knew I'd go through some self-discovery today. The questions then moved to why NYU and have you ever been to NYC? I asked some questions of my own and we discussed those for a long time. We finished up on discussing how cool his last name was and his Italian heritage. 

He did discuss the application process and a lot of what the program entails. Two readers and a faculty member read your script and share notes, so on. He went so in-depth about the internship and career opportunities available to their students. I found it all very informative! I felt like it was a very organic conversation, more so than my other interviews. Good luck to everyone still waiting to have an interview and everyone waiting to hear a decision! Joe said we'd know by the end of the month, but historically they seem to come out with decisions in mid-March!


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 3, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I had my interview with Joe this morning. It was fun! These interviews are supposed to be short I think, but I had so much fun chatting with him and we ended up going way over the 20 minute limit.
> 
> They are very familiar with your submitted work and I truly feel like they look for potential writing talent. My first couple of questions were in concern to my work--oddly enough about comedy. I was totally thrown off by that because I don't see myself as a comedy writer. So, if there's anything that I took away from this experience, it's that I should try my hand at comedy writing! Who knew I'd go through some self-discovery today. The questions then moved to why NYU and have you ever been to NYC? I asked some questions of my own and we discussed those for a long time. We finished up on discussing how cool his last name was and his Italian heritage.
> 
> He did discuss the application process and a lot of what the program entails. Two readers and a faculty member read your script and share notes, so on. He went so in-depth about the internship and career opportunities available to their students. I found it all very informative! I felt like it was a very organic conversation, more so than my other interviews. Good luck to everyone still waiting to have an interview and everyone waiting to hear a decision! Joe said we'd know by the end of the month, but historically they seem to come out with decisions in mid-March!



ahhh yay! fingers crossed for you


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 13, 2020)

OH MY GOD I GOT IN!!!!!!! I'm shaking.

EDIT: I JUST SAW THAT I GOT A $40,000 SCHOLARSHIP GOODBYE


----------



## Memz (Mar 13, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> OH MY GOD I GOT IN!!!!!!! I'm shaking.
> 
> EDIT: I JUST SAW THAT I GOT A $40,000 SCHOLARSHIP GOODBYE


 shit lol there is too much happening all at once! congraaats! did someone call?


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 13, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> OH MY GOD I GOT IN!!!!!!! I'm shaking.
> 
> EDIT: I JUST SAW THAT I GOT A $40,000 SCHOLARSHIP GOODBYE



OMG Congrats!!!  how did you find out?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 13, 2020)

Memz said:


> shit lol there is too much happening all at once! congraaats! did someone call?



No call yet, just an email with an update on the status of my app! Thank you guys so much. Ahhhhh.


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 13, 2020)

I got in!!! 

With $0 financial aid though, so.... eeek 😬


----------



## tvwriter11 (Mar 13, 2020)

congrats! I also got the good news   But I would caution people not to freak out since as we saw with interviews, they came out rolling over a week+. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## JohnNorton (Mar 13, 2020)

I really don't get how they can admit people and give them nothing financially.  During my interview, they made it clear how expensive the program is and how they want students to only focus on it, so no side jobs, etc.  If that's truly the case, then it should be automatic that every admitted student is given financial support.  It makes no logical sense and really is infuriating.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> OH MY GOD I GOT IN!!!!!!! I'm shaking.
> 
> EDIT: I JUST SAW THAT I GOT A $40,000 SCHOLARSHIP GOODBYE


Congrats! That's awesome.


----------



## Tara (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello all, I just got the good news too.
Was wondering if anyone can help me with how much the tuition per annum is for this program?
Will be very helpful! Thanks


----------



## Memz (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey @itsallhappening and @JohnNorton, does it specifically say you've gotten no financial aid or is there just no information? This goes against the fact that Joan has gotten info already, but in my interview with Terry, he specifically told me not to freak out if I got in and there was no information on financial aid. He said acceptances would go out first and they would then start informing people of how much aid they would get. So if there is no info at all, you might still be getting some.

Regards from Limbo-town!


----------



## Memz (Mar 14, 2020)

. lol, accidentally posted my message twice and now i cant delete it. @Chris W please halp


----------



## Tara (Mar 14, 2020)

Memz said:


> Hey @itsallhappening and @JohnNorton, does it specifically say you've gotten no financial aid or is there just no information? This goes against the fact that Joan has gotten info already, but in my interview with Terry, he specifically told me not to freak out if I got in and there was no information on financial aid. He said acceptances would go out first and they would then start informing people of how much aid they would get. So if there is no info at all, you might still be getting some.
> 
> Regards from Limbo-town!



There are two letters - Decision and Scholarship up on the admissions portal.

Seems like it would be consistent for all


----------



## Memz (Mar 14, 2020)

Tara said:


> There are two letters - Decision and Scholarship up on the admissions portal.
> 
> Seems like it would be consistent for all


Ah okay so there is info on it. That's a bummer..


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 14, 2020)

Memz said:


> Hey @itsallhappening and @JohnNorton, does it specifically say you've gotten no financial aid or is there just no information? This goes against the fact that Joan has gotten info already, but in my interview with Terry, he specifically told me not to freak out if I got in and there was no information on financial aid. He said acceptances would go out first and they would then start informing people of how much aid they would get. So if there is no info at all, you might still be getting some.
> 
> Regards from Limbo-town!



I haven't gotten anything about financial aid though, meaning loans and what not. I remember in an earlier NYU post from a while back on this forum, someone said the department continues to adjust your scholarships/awards as time goes on. 

I don't think any school though has come out with any financial aid packages for their students.


----------



## Memz (Mar 14, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I haven't gotten anything about financial aid though, meaning loans and what not. I remember in an earlier NYU post from a while back on this forum, someone said the department continues to adjust your scholarships/awards as time goes on.
> 
> I don't think any school though has come out with any financial aid packages for their students.



Sorry, by financial aid info I meant inc. scholarships!


----------



## JohnNorton (Mar 14, 2020)

It all just seems so backwards, expecting students to make these decisions without all of the information.  The choice seems to come down to: either be independently wealthy or be comfortable potentially putting yourself in massive debt.  The program I'm in now I also taught undergrad courses, which took care of tuition, but I'm still paying off my undergrad education and probably still will be for a while.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2020)

JohnNorton said:


> It all just seems so backwards, expecting students to make these decisions without all of the information.


'Murica!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 14, 2020)

Tara said:


> Hello all, I just got the good news too.
> Was wondering if anyone can help me with how much the tuition per annum is for this program?
> Will be very helpful! Thanks


Oops, sorry. Posted info for the Grad Film program, which has different costs!


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 14, 2020)

Tara said:


> Hello all, I just got the good news too.
> Was wondering if anyone can help me with how much the tuition per annum is for this program?
> Will be very helpful! Thanks



This is specifically for the MFA Dramatic Writing program I believe: 



			https://www.nyu.edu/admissions/financial-aid-and-scholarships/tuitiongrad.html
		


Tuition per semester:

Tisch Graduate School of the Arts$31,72112-18 points

Estimated Room & Board per year:

Room and Board$26,024Books and Supplies$824Transportation$1,110Personal Expenses$3,678Basic Health Insurance$3,484*Total Estimated Living Expenses (combined Fall/Spring)**$35,120*


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 14, 2020)

Tara said:


> There are two letters - Decision and Scholarship up on the admissions portal.
> 
> Seems like it would be consistent for all



Came here to say the same thing - the letter was already there and it said that they didn't have any scholarship for me, and that they hoped between my "home state and my personal finances" I'd be able to pay for it. Which, uh... not so much. haha.


----------



## Memz (Mar 15, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> Came here to say the same thing - the letter was already there and it said that they didn't have any scholarship for me, and that they hoped between my "home state and my personal finances" I'd be able to pay for it. Which, uh... not so much. haha.



Man, that sucks, I'm sorry.


----------



## Tara (Mar 15, 2020)

Random question - is anyone else worried about how the whole situation with coronavirus is going to play out with respect to classes in the coming year?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 15, 2020)

Tara said:


> Random question - is anyone else worried about how the whole situation with coronavirus is going to play out with respect to classes in the coming year?


Sure it's a concern of course, but there's so much in between now and then that it's kind of pointless to worry. If we don't get this under control in the next 6 months then I'd be very very surprised. The increasingly drastic measures being taken right now are to ensure that it doesn't last that long. (A US domestic travel ban may be announced soon.)


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

I heard they also might do a mandatory 14 day shut in too. My kids who love watching TV and video games are probably like.... Please.... No.... Don't.


----------



## filmmakerZA (Mar 15, 2020)

South Africa just banned entry from a couple of countries in Europe and the US as well and seems to be taking strict measures to try keep the infected numbers down. Schools are closing too until after Easter break.


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 15, 2020)

Tara said:


> Random question - is anyone else worried about how the whole situation with coronavirus is going to play out with respect to classes in the coming year?



I agree with you, I think it is concerning. Hopefully things calm down in the coming months.


----------



## nanaxavier (Mar 16, 2020)

hi everyone!
I've had this account for quite some time but never said anything. Now I'm making my first post ever with great news: I GOT IN!
I was wondering if I can find here, in the forum, a current student to chat with. I'm leaning towards NYU but I also got in some other schools and feel like I need to gather more info before making a final decision.
Anyone around to help?
thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2020)

nanaxavier said:


> hi everyone!
> I've had this account for quite some time but never said anything. Now I'm making my first post ever with great news: I GOT IN!
> I was wondering if I can find here, in the forum, a current student to chat with. I'm leaning towards NYU but I also got in some other schools and feel like I need to gather more info before making a final decision.
> Anyone around to help?
> thanks a bunch!


Congrats!!!! If you want the NYU badge and private NYU forum access see this link:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




There should also be some NYU AMAs in the AMA forum:






						Film School Student AMAs (Ask Me Anything)
					

Want to know how to get into film school? Learn from these AMAs (Ask Me Anything threads) by current and accepted film students.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## brdmllr (Mar 16, 2020)

For those who got in, where are you guys checking just out of curiosity? Is it where your application is stored or on the globalhome.nyu.edu site?


----------



## komalestas (Mar 16, 2020)

Has anyone actually heard today? This week is their spring break, although it does seem a little odd that they'd start sending acceptances the Friday before a week of silence.


----------



## Memz (Mar 16, 2020)

komalestas said:


> Has anyone actually heard today? This week is their spring break, although it does seem a little odd that they'd start sending acceptances the Friday before a week of silence.



Yeah was just notified I am on the waitlist!


----------



## Georgie Boyy (Mar 16, 2020)

Just got my decision, check your portals!


----------



## komalestas (Mar 16, 2020)

Just got mine as well. Waitlisted.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2020)

Tara said:


> Hello all, I just got the good news too.
> Was wondering if anyone can help me with how much the tuition per annum is for this program?
> Will be very helpful! Thanks





Memz said:


> Yeah was just notified I am on the waitlist!





Georgie Boyy said:


> Just got my decision, check your portals!





komalestas said:


> Just got mine as well. Waitlisted.



Congrats everyone.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 16, 2020)

It was a no for me. Was I the first no?


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 16, 2020)

komalestas said:


> Just got mine as well. Waitlisted.


did you interview?


----------



## komalestas (Mar 16, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> did you interview?


Yes I did. I interviewed with Charlie Rubin. It went really really well actually, and he said that he was sure I was going to get in, which is why this is a little devastating.


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 16, 2020)

komalestas said:


> Yes I did. I interviewed with Charlie Rubin. It went really really well actually, and he said that he was sure I was going to get in, which is why this is a little devastating.


I am so sorry. That terrifies me as well. Perhaps reach out to him and reemphasize your interest in the program. It was probably out of his control.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 16, 2020)

Got my decision as well. Waitlisted, too.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 16, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Got my decision as well. Waitlisted, too.



was nyu your first choice?


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 16, 2020)

Waitlisted too - not surprised since I was basically told this would happen!


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 16, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Got my decision as well. Waitlisted, too.


Curious if you applied to Columbia as well. If you're interested in an NYC program I don't believe those acceptances have gone out yet!


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 16, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> was nyu your first choice?



not necessarily, nyu is such a different program than la schools that it felt hard to compare them haha. Right now i’m super grateful to have got in to usc, but would have seriously considered nyu if i’d gotten in!


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 16, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> Curious if you applied to Columbia as well. If you're interested in an NYC program I don't believe those acceptances have gone out yet!



yes i did! last decision i’m waiting on.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 16, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> not necessarily, nyu is such a different program than la schools that it felt hard to compare them haha. Right now i’m super grateful to have got in to usc, but would have seriously considered nyu if i’d gotten in!



I totally get that, very true!


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 16, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> yes i did! last decision i’m waiting on.


did you interview?


----------



## komalestas (Mar 16, 2020)

Does anyone know how likely it is to get off the waitlist/ when we might get off the waitlist/ etc?


----------



## Memz (Mar 16, 2020)

komalestas said:


> Does anyone know how likely it is to get off the waitlist/ when we might get off the waitlist/ etc?



It says in the letter - usually in April or May, but movement may continue over the summer. Hard to say how likely but they did write that the list is quite short. I am sure there will be some openings further down the line, there are always a few that decline their spots. Assuming around a third of spots are reserved for playwrights though.


----------



## tvwriter11 (Mar 16, 2020)

In my interview, Robin mentioned that the odds of getting accepted off the waitlist are rather high. There is an old post on this site that said they give around 70 interviews, and then 20 offers and 20 waitlist, with goal of having 24 students. So if 10 out of 20 students accept the offer (some will go to other programs, some will not want to pay the exorbitant prices, etc...), that means that at least 14 out of 20 would get offered spots off the waitlist (likely more since many waitlisted will go to another school).

They gave a deadline of April 10 to confirm attendance and place a deposit, so my guess would be shortly after that.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 16, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> did you interview?



for columbia, no... bad sign i know, haha 😅


----------



## ams2020 (Mar 16, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> for columbia, no... bad sign i know, haha 😅


You never know! It's all so random. I interviewed there but not UCLA. USC is an amazing option so either way you should be proud.


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 16, 2020)

Did anyone else see this tweet thread about NYU + housing? Concerning... 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239659477403684866


----------



## komalestas (Mar 16, 2020)

tvwriter11 said:


> In my interview, Robin mentioned that the odds of getting accepted off the waitlist are rather high. There is an old post on this site that said they give around 70 interviews, and then 20 offers and 20 waitlist, with goal of having 24 students. So if 10 out of 20 students accept the offer (some will go to other programs, some will not want to pay the exorbitant prices, etc...), that means that at least 14 out of 20 would get offered spots off the waitlist (likely more since many waitlisted will go to another school).
> 
> They gave a deadline of April 10 to confirm attendance and place a deposit, so my guess would be shortly after that.


I went back and found that as well (2017 thread). That poster had actually called the admissions office to ask how many people were accepted/ on the waitlist/ etc. I'm surprised they gave him that information, but they might be willing to do the same this year.


----------



## tvwriter11 (Mar 17, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> Did anyone else see this tweet thread about NYU + housing? Concerning...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239659477403684866



That is concerning and very disheartening to see during a crisis. It does appear that shortly after that Twitter post, the ruling was changed and those students are not being evicted (only dorm halls, not students with their own apartments that are being subsidized by NYU). Not sure if they made a mistake in their announcement, or if they quickly realized their errs, but good to see they are not going through with evictions. Dorm halls are another case, and I can't fault the university for wanting to shut down dorms when we all need to be social-distancing.


----------



## komalestas (Mar 17, 2020)

tvwriter11 said:


> They gave a deadline of April 10 to confirm attendance and place a deposit, so my guess would be shortly after that.


 
If you don't mind me asking, how much is a deposit?


----------



## tvwriter11 (Mar 17, 2020)

komalestas said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much is a deposit?



$500 non-refundable, but it's counted toward your later tuition payments.


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Mar 19, 2020)

Friends, also got waitlisted. It's my top choice! Crossing my well-washed fingers.


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Mar 19, 2020)

These might be helpful stats my interviewer told me yesterday:

We had 300 apply - went down to 100 - then 24/25 got it


----------



## Memz (Mar 19, 2020)

fugghetabahdit said:


> These might be helpful stats my interviewer told me yesterday:
> 
> We had 300 apply - went down to 100 - then 24/25 got it



Pretty interesting! So you spoke to your interviewer yesterday? Did they call you?


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Mar 19, 2020)

Memz said:


> Pretty interesting! So you spoke to your interviewer yesterday? Did they call you?


No I emailed.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 19, 2020)

fugghetabahdit said:


> We had 300 apply - went down to 100 - then 24/25 got it



I got a congrats call from Terry the other day and he said over 450 applications were submitted. To just get an interview means your portfolio was greenlighted by two readers and a professor. So anyone who got an interview should be super proud of themselves- it’s competitive.


----------



## Tara (Mar 19, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I got a congrats call from Terry the other day and he said over 450 applications were submitted. To just get an interview means your portfolio was greenlighted by two readers and a professor. So anyone who got an interview should be super proud of themselves- it’s competitive.



Hey Joan, congrats on your acceptance! I see that you’ve been admitted to multiple places and was wondering which program you’re leaning towards? I wanted to get a better understanding of the difference between the programs and the merits of each


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 20, 2020)

Tara said:


> Hey Joan, congrats on your acceptance! I see that you’ve been admitted to multiple places and was wondering which program you’re leaning towards? I wanted to get a better understanding of the difference between the programs and the merits of each



I’ll send you a PM!


----------



## TheBookofEzra (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi all! Longtime lurker here, just wanted to say that I'm part of the waitlist crew! Congrats to everyone who's heard good news so far this cycle!


----------



## fugghetabahdit (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyone off the waitlist yet?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Apr 6, 2020)

Just submitted my deposit! Anyone else do so, too?


----------



## komalestas (Apr 7, 2020)

fugghetabahdit said:


> Anyone off the waitlist yet?


I don't think we'll hear until after the admitted students deadline, which is this Friday. 


JoanCrawford said:


> Just submitted my deposit! Anyone else do so, too?


Also congrats!


----------



## tvwriter11 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just put my deposit down! Can't wait  Hopefully a bright light at the end of the corona tunnel.


----------



## itsallhappening (Apr 14, 2020)

So, I officially declined - it was a _super_ tough decision, but between the cross country move in the middle of a pandemic, all the Covid-19 uncertainties/risks (plus, the lack of info from NYU regarding potential delays/issues), and the lack of financial aid, it was one thing too many. I was/am really bummed - both to decline and that I won't get to meet some of y'all - but hopefully my spot opens up an opportunity for someone on the waitlist. Sending all of y'all who are attending a huge high five!


----------



## komalestas (Apr 22, 2020)

Omg I was on the waitlist and I  got in! I didn't get an email or anything but when I logged into my portal there was an update!


----------



## JoanCrawford (May 18, 2020)

Anyone else get off the waitlist and/or commit?

Also, is there a Facebook group where we could all meet, update each other, etc.?


----------



## nanaxavier (May 18, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> Anyone else get off the waitlist and/or commit?
> 
> Also, is there a Facebook group where we could all meet, update each other, etc.?


Hey! I'm committed to the program. I don't know about any existing Facebook groups but would be a part of one!


----------



## komalestas (May 28, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> Anyone else get off the waitlist and/or commit?
> 
> Also, is there a Facebook group where we could all meet, update each other, etc.?





nanaxavier said:


> Hey! I'm committed to the program. I don't know about any existing Facebook groups but would be a part of one!



Me as well! It would be helpful especially right now with everything going on/ stuff with housing.


----------



## tvwriter11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey- I just created a Facebook group for us. If you want to DM me with your names / facebook profile link I can invite you, and then we can spread it around to other students. I live in New York and am happy to answer any housing questions you might have as best I can (at least in terms of neighborhoods, typical rent prices, etc).


----------



## Aeli23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey! I'm also committed to NYU and would love to connect! DMing you now!


----------



## tvwriter11 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey all- I made a private group at first but it was giving me trouble inviting you all to the page. I've deleted it and made a new public one, that we can set to private once everyone is in. 

Please let me know if you're able to join from this link below. If not, please send me a friend request (Jason Lipschutz, you'll see me in the group's Members list) and then I'll send you an invite to the Group. 









						NYU DDW 2020 Admits | Facebook
					

Forum for the new students at NYU Tisch's DDW program to meet each other, discuss the program, and ask any Q's.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## brdmllr (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey All- Jumping on the bandwagon, I was accepted into Dramatic Writing as well. This is super exciting! I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 12, 2020)

brdmllr said:


> Hey All- Jumping on the bandwagon, I was accepted into Dramatic Writing as well. This is super exciting! I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!


Congrats!


----------



## brdmllr (Aug 12, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, Chris! and thanks for giving us all a place to gather and discuss this crazy process.


----------



## brdmllr (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey all! I tried to join the fb group, but wanted to reach out and see how everyone is doing getting ready for a remote semester. The administration noted that one class could be live and I was wondering who’s doing the live class if any. Also, is anyone else out in LA? I have a rooftop and if people are remote from LA, I thought it would be cool to do a socially distanced group hangout.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2020)

NYU Private Group has been added:



			PRIVATE CLUB - NYU
		


Join to get an NYU badge and access to the private NYU forum on this site.


----------



## arigold8 (Nov 7, 2020)

tvwriter11 said:


> I submitted a tv pilot and had my interview today with Robin Epstein. She is the sitcom teacher and was really friendly and sharp. I got the email to interview on Wednesday evening so the turn around is definitely tight. I also heard that decisions could take up to a month to come out...
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Hey! Sorry I was lurking on this feed as I work on my application for NYU this year. I currently have a 30-minute comedy pilot that I'm pretty proud of, but and am scared that it is not enough? Did you just submit one pilot? I see most people have submitted features so I wanted to reach out. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Remiwriter (Nov 8, 2020)

arigold8 said:


> Hey! Sorry I was lurking on this feed as I work on my application for NYU this year. I currently have a 30-minute comedy pilot that I'm pretty proud of, but and am scared that it is not enough? Did you just submit one pilot? I see most people have submitted features so I wanted to reach out.
> 
> Thank you!!



Replying because I had this same concern last year. I just submitted one half-hour comedy drama and was waitlisted then accepted. I don’t think there’s any harm in just submitting one 30 min script, but I have a feeling I wouldn’t have been waitlisted at first instance if I’d just submitted two...


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> and was waitlisted then accepted


Did you decide not to attend due to COVID?


----------



## Remiwriter (Nov 8, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Did you decide not to attend due to COVID?



Partly yes but things started to pay-off for me in the UK so timing-wise it made more sense to stay!


----------



## arigold8 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone that wrote a pilot that got accepted, might be willing to share that script with me? It would be great to have a slightly understanding of what they're looking for!

Thank you so much!


----------

